# Welcome MissouriBassin



## Jim (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome and thanks for joining!
Help us get through this long cold fishless winter by sharing your fishing and boating experiences.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissouriBassin (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome, guys. I am really excited about this year and I take pics almost every time out...Hope to see some of yours as well...


----------



## xmytruck (Feb 1, 2007)

Glad that U Joined


----------

